# How much did it cost to develop the Uber app?



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m just curious to see if there is any information out there on the cost development of the app. I read somewhere that it was around $800 but I don’t know if I believe that.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

No way is $800 correct.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

More than $800. That much I know.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

http://blog.logomyway.com/history-of-uber-and-their-logo/


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

A decent reliable app, actually multi apps, roughly $200k.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Even with the original app, let’s say back in 2014 just a couple of engineers payroll would add up to a quarter million. 
Then, you need to have a sizable team in place, from data security, network security, data storage, servers and a sister app for the riders with another team focused even more on data security.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know but their current app sucks, especially the GPS.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

If you know how to code that could be an accurate number. I don't know how to code so it cost me around $7k to develop a fully functioning ride share app.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

What did it cost... Everything. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Developing, testing and maintaining front end app such as Uber cost millions $ per year and I’m not even talking about backend stuff like application servers, database servers and cost of the data centers to host and backup all above. You people have no idea what you talking about...


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

dens said:


> You people have no idea what you talking about...


Very true.

So I'm gonna say $10 and an 8 ball.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Even with the original app, let's say back in 2014 just a couple of engineers payroll would add up to a quarter million.
> Then, you need to have a sizable team in place, from data security, network security, data storage, servers and a sister app for the riders with another team focused even more on data security.


Hahahahahahaha, that's funny. Uber and data security. Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Travis stole it all from Sidecar.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would assume that they have spent millions. Yes, you can build an app for thousands but as much as you like to complain about it, the app is quite sophisticated and a lot of effort had been put into design.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm just curious to see if there is any information out there on the cost development of the app. I read somewhere that it was around $800 but I don't know if I believe that.


1/3 of your paycheck


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> Hahahahahahaha, that's funny. Uber and data security. Hahahahahahaha!!!


Hear your silly laugh all the way here! Someone else gonna have the last on you. 
Security, it has to be in place, there are always gonna be intrusions, then you patch once discovered. 
Uber, I know had a major one. What they failed is to disclose in a timely manner. #FUberFail
Russians are everywhere and I venture to say that you may find one on your laptop IF, you knew how to find it! happy hunting!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Hear your silly laugh all the way here! Someone else gonna have the last on you.
> Security, it has to be in place, there are always gonna be intrusions, then you patch once discovered.
> Uber, I know had a major one. What they failed is to disclose in a timely manner. #FUberFail
> Russians are everywhere and I venture to say that you may find one on your laptop IF, you knew how to find it! happy hunting!


And when you find yours, let us know!


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Uber got their app from the NSA, probably didn't cost them anything as long as they inserted backdoors for the alphabet agencies. They already got caught spying on drivers using the hell program.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

0, Uber doesn’t pay for anything.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

$800 lmao...not to make fun of the post, but honestly if that’s what it cost, I would of been taken all the wonderful suggestions on UP.net and made my own rideshare app, called Fuberyft.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

$1 million dollars. lol


----------



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

You can buy a fully developed rideshare app with back-end support for 5k.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

Gonna say $800 is a stretch. It doesn't work worth a crap. The GPS sends you in the opposite direction you're going many times and they have more "earnings update errors" than I have hairs on my head! I am still waiting for a trip update from 12 hours ago!


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

It has to be in the tens of dollars.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

The creative “idea” of a “rideshare” app is priceless.
?Whether for good or bad
It Changed the industry throughout the World

That’s why Kalanick has a personal worth of over $6bn


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Zawop said:


> You can buy a fully developed rideshare app with back-end support for 5k.


Who is selling? I'd like to buy one.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It’s still in development. It’s an ongoing cost. Just look at the percentage Uber takes out of your pay.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> If you know how to code that could be an accurate number. I don't know how to code so it cost me around $7k to develop a fully functioning ride share app.


So true. I remember way back in high school. My guidance counselor tried to steer me into coding. She said "if you can learn computer coding you can pretty much write your own paycheck and retire before you're 40". Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Probably cheaper than you think. Using their drivers business model they probably rounded up a bunch of homeless coders in SF and told them they’d get .60 per algorithm and .17 per minute.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Over 9000 for sure


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

$666


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

It isnt a complex app

The original app used the google maps api.

They almost never improve the app, either. Don't let these guys saying it cost millions fool you. Same bad routes for years. Same errors. Its like they never ttheir debug it



PaxiCab said:


> $800 lmao...not to make fun of the post, but honestly if that's what it cost, I would of been taken all the wonderful suggestions on UP.net and made my own rideshare app, called Fuberyft.


You act like they didn't put all their funding into marketing. Uber had all the money of Sandhill road and Saudi princes to market and advertise to every single phone on the planet their basic map+request app. Its a basic app non-complex.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm just curious to see if there is any information out there on the cost development of the app. I read somewhere that it was around $800 but I don't know if I believe that.


Initially they thought it would be about 500k. 
I read an 2018 article with Data saying it was much more.

As I recall, Travis & Garrett both chipped in 200k. Very soon after other VC invested.


----------



## AdrianG001 (Oct 1, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm just curious to see if there is any information out there on the cost development of the app. I read somewhere that it was around $800 but I don't know if I believe that.


Approximate cost to build app like Uber

FeatureTimeCostGeolocation-related features46h$2,300Payment integration85h$4,250Registration & Profile61h$3,050Notifications70h$3,500Ride cost estimation40h$2,000Ride scheduling110h$5,500Book a ride for others240h$12,000Split a fare

116h$5,800

Framework and libraries integration for back-end137h$6,850Framework and libraries integration for Android / iOS132h / 123h$6,600 / $6,150UI/UX design for Android / iOS110h / 130h$5,500 / $6,500Total for one app (Android or iOS)~1,147h~$57,350Total for two apps (Android and iOS)~2,294h~$114,700

Regards,
Adrian


----------



## BrianD199 (Nov 4, 2014)

I was payed by uber for an interview about my thoughts and ideas on the uber app in 2016, $1000 for 15 minutes time. I'm just a regular driver in the bay area.


----------



## Eurasiangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm just curious to see if there is any information out there on the cost development of the app. I read somewhere that it was around $800 but I don't know if I believe that.


$800 is kinda an odd number. Because if we're talking one guy with an idea building his own app, his costs are way less then that. And that's how many of these things start.

However, in its current state with all its supports, it could easily be in the millions.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> It isnt a complex app
> 
> The original app used the google maps api.


What do they use now? I've heard they bought a tech company that had a GPS system for truck dispatch. Perhaps that is why we are usually routed to the back entrance.


----------

